

Animated film raises funding via Kickstarter - gingerjoos
http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/anomalisa/charlie-kaufmans-anomalisa

======
gingerjoos
Wikipedia on Charlie Kaufman [1]. His film work includes Being John Malkovich,
Human Nature, Adaptation., Eternal Sunshine of the Spotless Mind and
Synecdoche, New York.

[1] <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Charlie_Kaufman>

